# CDI box



## back40 (Dec 3, 2000)

I have a yamaha big bear 1993, my mechanic told me I need a new cdi box. The box for this model is very specific, and expensive....$600ish.

What are the chances of finding an aftermarket box that performs with similiar results?


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Check this site out http://www.regulatorrectifier.com/catalog/Yamaha-192?sort&filter_id=4


----------



## back40 (Dec 3, 2000)

They were very helpful, I talked to their customer service via chat. However, they couldn't do any better than $575 shipped. 
Anyone wantta buy a Big Bear?


----------



## maddogeast (Feb 20, 2010)

this place is great to deal with. http://www.rickystator.com/


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

here in mi we have several bone yards for atv's and snowmobiles. check them I believe there is one in k-zoo area.


----------

